# A few from the parents garden



## davholla (Mar 10, 2016)

They have a garden with a slope and walls which makes macro photography a lot easier than lying on the ground
Woodlouse a lot better behaved



EF7A1917-8woodlousestack by davholla2002, on Flickr

Springtail 4x




EF7A1926Springtail by davholla2002, on Flickr

A very small harvestman (possibly preying on Springtails)




EF7A1945-6harvestmanstack by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

